
Where Geek Girls Come From - AndrewDucker
http://siderea.livejournal.com/1283810.html
======
dnautics
I don't know that men don't have origin stories. I knew I was 'truly destined'
to be a chemist when I fell asleep on my ochem book before I got to the NMR
section, and went to the exam the next day, bombed everything, except the NMR
part, which I deduced entirely from first principles. Before that, in high
school, I wanted to become a chemist when my hip chemistry teacher showed us
how to use the water tube to put out a fire (guess I also wanted to be a
fireman).

